# Sweetwater Fine Pore Diffusers



## MatPat

I need to order half a dozen or so of the AS10 Sweetwater Fine Pore Diffusers for backups on my CO2 systems. There is a nice discount (30 cents or so) on each stone price if I order more than 20 of them so I wanted to see if there was an interest in a group order.

For those that are not aware, these stones produce a very fine "mist" of CO2 that can either be blown around the tank via a powerhead or placed under the intake of your filter and dissolved nicely. I have found I actually needed to reduce the bubble rate on my pressurized system when using these stones.

I currently "mist" the CO2 into my 50g. For my 75g tanks, I place them under the intake of my filters and let the filter act as a reactor. I have replaced all of my reactors (even the Aqua Medic Reactor 1000's) with diffusers over the past year or so and am happy with the results. They work well as an airstone also but they are a little high priced for this application in my opinion

I will place my order on Tuesday morning/afternoon and should have these for delivery to the meeting on Sunday (the 12th) so let me know by then. As long as I can get 10, maybe 12 of these spoken for, I will go ahead and order 20 of them for the discount in price.

Sweetwater Fine Pore Diffusors:

Matt - 6 - $11.64
Sean - 6 - $11.64
Rob W. - 4 - $7.76
Russ - 4 - $7.76


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I'm interested, but which one and how much? I'm interested in whatever is rated for a 75.


----------



## MatPat

I have edited my first post to reflect the size stones (AS10) I plan on ordering. I know what I meant, my mind hasn't been the same lately, like I keep saying  

The AS10, AS20, AS40 and AS3F (all measurements on the site are L x W for the stones) are the only ones they offer in 3/16" OD size though a 1/4" would probably work for regular airlline tubing. At the pressures we run our CO2 setups, the smallest AS10 stones are plenty and put out a nice mist of CO2. When adjusted properly, the bubble size from the AS10 stones is much smaller than the bubble size from the Azoo diffusers we ordered last year. 

The AS10 stones have also worked well for aeration purposes but at the higher pressure of my small air pumps, the air bubbles were quite a bit larger than when using these stones for CO2. A larger stone may work better for aeration purposes. If you plan on using the smaller AS10 stones for oxygenation and want a true "mist" of bubbles you may need to reduce the output pressure of your air pump. If anyone wants to try a larger stone, I would be more than happy to add them to my order.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I'm in for 4 AS10's.


----------



## JRJ

Hi Matt,

I'd like 4 - AS10 stones. Does it work to regenerate them by soaking in 50/50 bleach solution?

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

I usually use a 25% bleach to 75% water soution and let the stone soak overnight. The next morning I drop the stone in H2O2 and let it soak for a few. Seems to work well but the H2O2 soak probably isn't needed. 

I figured I would order a few more of these so I have a few spares. That way I don't have to resort to cleaning the stones after lights out 

The total on the stones so far is 14 so I will order Tuesday. If anyone else is interested, please let me know before noon on Tuesday.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Put me down for 8, I may finally brake down and inject another tank...I have two 5lbs after all....:crybaby: its begun again.


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Put me down for 8, I may finally brake down and inject another tank...I have two 5lbs after all....:crybaby: its begun again.


 Done Sean, which tank you gonna put CO2 on now?

That puts us right at 20 diffusers, if anyone else is interested, let me know by noon tomorrow!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

MatPat said:


> Done Sean, which tank you gonna put CO2 on now?
> 
> That puts us right at 20 diffusers, if anyone else is interested, let me know by noon tomorrow!


I keep thinking about the 37, it has the lights for it...but so does the 20 lg. I will just need someone to help with scaping, but whats new?


----------



## MatPat

I ordered the stones last week and they finally arrived. The shipping was much higher than last time since I guess AES does not use USPS anymore. The stones worked out to be $1.94 each by the time shipping was included. I will edit my first post to show how much everyone owes. Please round up to the nearest dollar unless you can bring exact change (a check is fine also) with you


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Righteous! Is anybody interested in a Reactor 1000 for $50? Only a year old!


----------



## MatPat

You may want to try the FOr Sale or Trade Forum to sell the reactor. I would probably wait and see how you like the stones first though. If the For Sale or Trade forum doesn't work, you can always sell it at the Swap Meet!


----------



## Troy McClure

I'm really surprised you guys are giving up your Reactor 1000s.....

That said, with the two 10gals I just set up, I will be using a paintball CO2 system to get juice to both tanks. All the parts have already been stockpiled - regulator, gangvalve, solenoid. All I need is the cylinder. I also have a few of the AS10 diffusers lying around from last year, and I will attach one below the output spout of the ZooMed Micro Pump in each tank. I will still dose Excel like I have been doing, I'll just cut it in half...


----------



## Troy McClure

I can't seem to find any of my diffusers. Did I by chance give them to somebody in the club (Matt, I'm looking at you...)

[edit]
Well, that figures... I look through a bunch of my aquarium boxes and can't find them, but as soon as I post about them, I find them... Sorry Matt!

On another good note, I found a 250ml bottle of Excel, some 10ml syringes, a CO2 gang valve, and an Azoo diffusor!


----------



## MatPat

You didn't give them to me. I haven't seen you in months


----------



## will5

*Hi*

Hi

If any of you have any extra i would like to buy 1 or 2 from someone.

Pm me if you do thanks.


----------



## banderbe

Why don't you just buy one from Aquatic eco systems..


----------

